# Trek 8900 Carbonrahmen + Rock Shox Gabel + XTR Umwerfer



## Verris (17. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-8900-Carbon...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hier ein Bild, weitere in der Auktion:


----------

